

OpenIndiana - an OpenSolaris Continuation - amock
http://openin.org/

======
zdw
This is a good thing. I've got a few OpenSolaris boxes set up, and the biggest
issue was that the distribution was totally at the mercy of Sun/Oracle's
integration process for patch fixes, etc. It was a serious "Developer only"
OS, as the only way to stay current with security was to either run the
bleeding edge, compile your own stuff, or use an alternate source of binaries
such as OpenCSW or Blastwave for net-facing daemons.

To get the differentiation here, Illumos focus is on the solaris core
components (kernel and related binaries) which are used by others to make
their own distros (Nextenta's "Ubunut/kSolaris" distro being the obvious
case), whereas this appears to continue providing a Solaris-centric operating
system to existing OpenSolaris users.

------
hga
Claims it's part of the Illumos Foundation although I don't see any evidence
of that in a quick check of the latter's website (which of course doesn't mean
anything).

~~~
hga
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1678910> for some more details.

------
elechi
Perhaps someone could explain the reasoning behind the name. It doesn't seem
to make much sense to me.

~~~
RexRollman
I believe the name is in reference to Ian Murdock's Project Indiana.

------
sgt
Ok so this is a binary distribution of Illumos. Cool

